# Подвывихи межпозвонковых суставов - причина всех бед?



## Elly (11 Дек 2017)

Недавно прочла такую статью, в которой рассказывалось о том, что первопричиной всех проблем со спиной следует считать изменения в межпозвонковых суставах. Вроде бы из-за нагрузок, сидячего образа жизни и т.п. в этих суставах возникают подвывихи. А дальше уже возникают и мышечные спазмы, как защитная реакция (и боли, соответственно), и снижается высота дисков, и могут появиться грыжи. То есть эти самые подвывихи - это основа всех спинных проблем. И лечить их нужно с помощью мануальной терапии - устранить подвывихи, тогда и боли уйдут, и все остальное нормализуется. Хотелось бы узнать, что об этом думают врачи.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2017)

Элли!
Вам сколько лет?


----------



## Elly (11 Дек 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Элли!
> Вам сколько лет?


А что?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2017)

Судя по ответу (А что?) не больше 25.

Уверен что это либо статья для пациентов, то есть все написано так что бы им все было понятно, при этом это неправильно по медицински, либо Вы что-то не так прочитали.
Причины для боли в спине (несколько условно, для пациентов) три:
- мышцы (миозит острый или хронический)
- суставы (спондилоартроз или спондилоартрит)
- грыжи с корешковым синдромом (радикулит).

Понятие подвывих, вообще рентгенологическое.
Врачи клинической практики, большинство, в Диагноз такое не поставят.


----------



## Elly (11 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, то есть, это такой намек на мой невысокий уровень ума?
Да нет, все именно так и было написано - причина всему - подвывихи позвонков, а грыжи болеть не могут, и высота дисков снижается именно из-за этих суставов, а не наоборот. Показалось неправдоподобно. Вот и спросила вашего мнения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Дек 2017)

@Elly, конечно нет, это намек на женскую наивность.
Что считаю преимуществом перед прагматичными мужиками.
Да и молодость, также считаю преимуществом, перед собой.
Вы приведите статью здесь, скопируйте и поставьте.
Мы выскажемся, хотя по вашему дополнению, скорее всего это просто мнение кого-то из врачей.


----------



## Elly (11 Дек 2017)

Я не знала, можно ли постить сюда статью с другого сайта. Ок, сейчас сделаю.
Что-то не получается скопировать статью, а ссылку нельзя?


----------



## La murr (12 Дек 2017)

@Elly, смотря какая ссылка...
Разместите, посмотрим.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Дек 2017)

Такая точка зрения существует еще со времён "отца" хиропрактики Даниэля Палмера. А вот остеопаты совершенно иного мнения.


----------



## Elly (12 Дек 2017)

Вот


----------

